# Christmas Tree Permits on Sale



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I've always enjoyed doing this with my family. Bring out your inner Clark Griswold.

Uinta-Wasatch-Cache National Forest Christmas Tree Permit in Utah - Recreation.gov


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I;m glad they made it a lot more simple this year! I felt like I was going around in circles last year, and ended up missing them.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. I probably would have only remembered after they were sold out.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I recommend purchasing them early ever since our household couldn't get one during a government shutdown. It's not likely to affect most people this year as we are funded through Dec 16 but I just don't procrastinate on it anymore.

We got one with our daughter last year but she was too young to remember and really understand. I'm looking forward to her participating more this year, assuming we can get into an area that doesn't require post-holing into waist deep snow.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just went on the site to purchase one. Holly batcrap Robin, the Strawberry permits are sold out as of 4:00pm.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I just went on the site to purchase one. Holly batcrap Robin, the Strawberry permits are sold out as of 4:00pm.


Sounds like the tree tags are as coveted as the elk tags are ?? 😁

Will we have to go to a draw system with bonus points and everything ??


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Strawberry has a limit?

Dixie still desperately needs to be thinned. I know one of the USFS managers and they always thought they should be free to encourage people to cut a tree. Better than paying contractors to do the work commercially.


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Taxi
Call the Ranger station in Kamas. Last year they had a bunch of first come first serve Xmas tree permits for Strawberry even after online sold out. We bought them there last year way after they were sold out online.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always just go drop $80 on one at the Costco parking lot 🙄.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I used to go with the natural tree and supported the local sellers on the street corners. 

That is until 20 or so years ago when I fell over backwards when I saw the prices that they were asking. Then when I found on that I could afford the needles fell off of it the day after Christmas. I then started picking up a permit to go cut one, but that became a problem when I sold my snowmobile where I had a hard time to access the cutting areas. 

I then picked up a artificial tree with lights on it. Best decision that I ever made. After a few years it was all paid for. No needles falling off of it and no need to dispose of it after Christmas. You can purchase a spray for the smell if you like the smell of a evergreen. All I have to actually do is to have a space to store it for 11 months out of the year. 

I saw someone mentioned clearing the forest a little, that's a joke. There is no way that Christmas tree cutters are going to do a clearing job that needs to be done. Even when I was in high school and we went out and cut trees to sell them we didn't even put a dent in the trees after we had cut 100 down.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have 3 artificial trees now. (payed over $400 for the last one ) But, I thought it would be fun to do a family outing with the kids and grandkids and change it up for this year. Talked to the kids after purchasing a permit, and they said they like the artificial tree they have. Not interested in going out. Should have asked before buying I guess. Oh well, the wife and I will enjoy a day out in the forest looking for the perfect tree. Taking a tape measure with me to be sure it isn't to tall and fat to get in the house.

As a kid, I had the responsibility of flocking the tree using a vacuum that you'd attach the gun to fill with water and the flock. If I could find one of the flockers, I'd go that route this year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When we were gathering trees to sell we cut down a number of mature trees just to get the tops out of.. It was easy to adjust your cut to get the correct length. 

The last time that I went out with a friend to get a tree we headed up Spring Canyon out of Helper. His wife said that she wanted a "full" tree. After searching for a while we found the perfect blue spruce. When we set it up inside of their home the branches took up their whole living room, it was a "full" tree.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The trees are always bigger when you get them home. My wife used to complain that the trees I cut were too tall. (We had a 15' vaulted ceiling, I would usually get a 12-13' tree)
So......she decided one year she was going to go cut the tree with her brother and all the kids. 
When she got it home it would not even come close to fitting in the house. I had to cut 3-4' off just to get it to stand up. I laughed my butt off, but after that she then understood that it's not that easy to gauge in the field. 
She never complained about my trees again. 😎

Even better story....... when my brother in law was in high school he cut one for the in law's one year. He leaned it up against the back of the single story house. 
Only problem was that you could see the top of the tree from the street in front of the house. 
It was just a LITTLE too tall for the 8' ceiling in the front room.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

“Little full…lot of sap!”


----------

